# bob sikes/3 mile??



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

anything goin on at either place, thinkin bout takin the wife out fishin tonight???


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Thought about hitting up 3 mile. Anyone been catching reds at night there lately?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Last night at Sikes I heard quite a few reports of specs being caught off the rocks on the N.W. foot of the walk on bridge GB side. Figured that's where they were schooling up since I didn't see any by the seawall and it was choppy. Was just on the seawall for a little while so my girlfriend could catch her 1st few baitfish. Got to start her out slow :yes:


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice...what were they catching them on? Looking to hook into some reds and specks...what are they hitting on these days?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Live shrimp and Ly's was what I heard but didn't see 1st hand. Didn't stay very long this time.


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

*3-mile*

Went out on 8-20-14 to the 3-mile bridge. Was a very successful night. We dominated the bull reds. Caught so many bulls that we quit counting.:thumbup: Brought home 2- keepers that was an even 27 inches. 3 Mango Snapper, a nice Blacktip Shark, and 1- nice sized sailcat. Used Ly's and Yellow Tails to catch them. Returned on Thursday night 8-21-14 around 7-pm till midnight. Had 7-mph winds and very choppy. Didn't catch a thing.




_________________________________________________________________________________

02 Cobia 17' 174 CC


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Went last knight on Bob Sikes till after 11:00 had two runs and zip. What made it even worse is my nephew dropped the bait bucket over the side with all the finger mullet and live shrimp, last sight of it, it was headed to the pass.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

yukondog said:


> What made it even worse is my nephew dropped the bait bucket over the side with all the finger mullet and live shrimp, last sight of it, it was headed to the pass.


Hahaha, gotta say that is kinda funny, although extremely unfortunate. At least it makes for a good story.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

At least he did not drop his so we had a few dead shrimp and dead mullet.


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

28" I caught and released. And the keepers that I brought home for the freezer.:thumbup:




___________________________________________________________________

02 Cobia 17' 174 CC 90 HP Yamaha


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Had to chime in with a bait bucket story. I had a work trip to Punta Gorda, FL about this time last year. After my meeting I went night fishing, trying to get my first snook. Brought a little cast net and had a hard time catching bait, but i got a few. Went to the lighted pier and dropped my bait bucket over the side and the snap on the end of my rope opened and the bucket came loose. The tide was ripping and in seconds it was 30 feet from the pier. I tried to throw my drop net over it, but it was no use. A few minutes later it is going under a bridge about a 1/2 mile away and it is out of sight. Crap, no bait. Tried lures for about an hour or two with out much luck. Then the tide changed. They have 4 tides a day there so, you don't have to wait long on moving water.
Still fishing, getting a few looks, but no takes. I look over at the bridge and my bait bucket is just appearing, coming back this way. A few minutes later and it has come back to within 4 feet of where i initially dropped it in the water. I lower my drop net and it floats right in. I pull it up check inside - bait is still there - about 6 mojarra (not a common bait fish here, but we do have a few). I proceed to catch my first two snook and loose two more nice ones on the 6 baits. Here is the bigger one, but the smaller, was almost this big.
- Fisherdad1


----------

